

How has Turntable.fm grown so rapidly with no marketing? - sajid
http://www.quora.com/How-has-Turntable-fm-grown-so-rapidly-with-no-marketing

======
scottbrit
Aside from it being a great product, they have a ton of viral mechanics built
in. The fact that you can't sign in unless you have a facebook friend on the
service resulted in people broadcasting on across social platforms which
generated lots of buzz. They also prominently display a ton of sharing
functionality and let's be honest - people like sharing what music they're
listening to

